
Why the Sharing Economy Treats Provider Training as Mission Critical - okmeyou
https://medium.com/swlh/why-the-sharing-economy-treats-provider-training-as-mission-critical-95e236844828
======
sharemywin
I was thinking about this the other day. For companies training is a risk
because the employee can leave and take the investment with them. With
platforms you'll lose your reputation.

